# Free White Lab 8/9 months old



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi 

I am needing to rehome my friend 
He is a 8/9 month old white lab, He has been neutered and has all his shots up to date
He knows the basics sit, lay down, come etc. With a bit of time and patience he would be a great retreiver he has potential but havent had time to train him and i am moving out of the country soon 
He is a good dog and loyal friend he weighs around 60/70lbs 
I will include all the food he has left 

I want him to go to a good home instead of a pound 
for pictures or any more info please PM me


----------

